# New Logosol M5 and Power Mac 1000



## climb_on (Mar 5, 2012)

First post here, but I've been doing a lot of reading, it's a great resource. I know better than to make a post like this without a picture, but all I have right now, is the picture I took when I went to look at it. Don't have a picture of the saw yet.

View attachment 227476


So I responded to a CL ad for a piece of woodworking equipment, and the guy asked if I had any interest in a saw mill...I took a look, but we didn't talk price. The more I thought about it the more I wanted it. So a couple days later I contacted him and we agreed on a price. It's frozen to the ground, so I haven't got it home yet, but it's paid for and I am getting REALLY anxious to start making some chips!

Next I needed a saw. In my search for a good used Stihl 660 I found a great deal (and I mean great) on a McCullough Power Mac 1000 (reading here it's the same as the Jonsered 1020 & Partner P100 I guess). I'm getting it from the original owner and it's in great shape. This thing was not rode hard. It was originally purchased around 1992. I haven't got it home yet either, but I would like to try and figure out a couple things for saw in the mean time:

1. What do you think about this saw for milling? For the price, I couldn't pass up at least not trying it. Although, I couldn't find much info about anyone using it for milling. I suppose because it's an older saw, but the thing should have the power for milling, right?

2. What bar length and chain type would you recommend? Perhaps I should stick with the 30 " bar that comes with it, but I don't see myself utilizing that length very much. 24" seems ideal for the size logs I have. The saw comes with both an 18" and a 30" bar. I'm not opposed to putting a new bar, chain and/or sprocket on it, if I can improve milling performance significantly. I don't know the other details yet (gauge, etc) about the current bars other than the lengths. In fact I don't think he even has chains for the bars. I've read a lot about bar lengths and chain types of milling, but I can't quite grasp what would be ideal for this particular saw. I get the idea that I might want something different for a saw with lots of torque and a bit less speed (which I think this saw falls into).


----------



## MarylandGuy (Mar 5, 2012)

Seeing that this is your first post on this forum, you might considering searching the site first to see if your questions can be answered. I have found that reading three or four pages off this forum will start you on your way to a Milling PHD. After that, do a specific search on your saw and read another few pages. If you have questions after that, come back and ask away. Welcome aboard!


----------



## MHouse1028 (Mar 5, 2012)

hi there,logosol makes very high quality equipment and is designed to be fairly portable and efficient.on the saw if it's anything like the partner p100 then it's a great saw and would def have enough power for what your doing and nos parts can be found on ebay for the mccullochs and if you don't like it i'm fairly possitive you could flip it and make a profit then use the money to buy the saw desire. this site has many mcculloch collectors and can tell you just about anything about them ...any how hope this will help ..have fun and enjoy


----------



## Talltom (Mar 5, 2012)

Congrats. I've been milling with an M-5 for 14 years now. I think you'll like it.

Big issue with saw selection is that the bar needs to be parallel to the sprocket cover. If not, you'll have to shim it, which I think is a PITA. I have a Stihl 066 which does not need shimming but the Husky that Logosol sells with the M7 package does. 

The longest bar I've used with the mill is 24". If you need a longer bar than that, the log is probably too heavy to put on the mill (wt limit 1100 lbs). I often cut logs off the mill, then finish them on the mill. 

Make sure you get the owners manual, as it will show you how to tune up the mill, which you'll need to do periodically, especially if you move it a lot. Logosol used to have a decent web forum, but it has succumbed to Spam. Too bad, as it covered issues unique to these mills. They do have instructional docs available for download.

Check out the Logosol web store at Baileys (there's also a link from the Logosol web site). They sell bars and chains at reasonable prices. I've always used the Stihl Picco ripping chain that came with the mill and it cuts smooth and reasonably fast. With this type of mill you register depth from the bottom of the log or cant, so you have to take saw kerf into account. The 1/4 inch kerf of the Picco chain makes this much easier.

I have not had a service or parts order since they moved to Baileys for US sales. They used to provide excellent support.

Enjoy!


----------



## climb_on (Mar 6, 2012)

Talltom said:


> Congrats. I've been milling with an M-5 for 14 years now. I think you'll like it.
> 
> Big issue with saw selection is that the bar needs to be parallel to the sprocket cover. If not, you'll have to shim it, which I think is a PITA. I have a Stihl 066 which does not need shimming but the Husky that Logosol sells with the M7 package does.
> 
> ...



Tom, thanks for the heads up on the bar needing to be parallel to the cover. I would have assumed they all were parallel. I'll be sure to check that right off. I'll pick up a few shim washers to keep in the tool box just in case. I also didn't know the M5's have been around that long, which is a great sign, to me, that it's a pretty good design.

I hadn't considered the weight of the log as being the primary factor in determining capacity of the mil, I was thinking it would be the bar...great advice, thanks! I may stick with the 30" just because it came with it, unless there is a compelling advantage to go smaller. I think I might be able to get a narrower 


I've read a lot in the milling forum and about my saw, but since there is only one thread I can find that is using this saw for milling, it seems like a there is a lot I need to figure out with the bar/chain combinations....


----------



## Talltom (Mar 6, 2012)

This is what happens when you exceed the weight limit:
View attachment 227575


Actually a 95 ft pine tree uprooted in a storm and fell on it. Poetic justice? I replaced a few parts & was back at it.

The good thing about the shimming issue is that Logosol already had to address it. Should be info available on their web site. Try the M-7 tune-up manual. 

Your pic shows one of the advantages of the mill - it's aluminum and can be left out in the weather (try to avoid falling trees, though). You will need to spray the fasteners with WD-40 periodically. 

If you have chain for the current bars then by all means try them out. If not, I highly recommend the Picco bars and chain (you will need a Picco sprocket also). You will find that accounting for the saw kerf is a big issue if you want full yield out of cants and the mill's depth of cut is adjustable in 1/4 inch increments which matches the Picco kerf. A combination of 30 & 18 or 24 & 16 inch bars will meet all your need for sawing on the mill. You will use the short bar 80 % of the time so buy more of the shorter chains.


----------



## climb_on (Mar 6, 2012)

That is a tragic photo! Ouch! I was very worried until I read the rest of the post...

I do like the idea of a 1/4" kerf to simplify things, especially the way the M5 adjustment is. Will the picco sprockets and bars work on a Mcculloch PM1000? Saw specs HERE


----------



## big mog (Mar 6, 2012)

congratulations on your aquisition of an M5, your going to have a lot of fun with it. If your in the market for new bars and chains definatley look at logosols own with the pico chains, the cut they give is terrific, and with a little fine tuning you can take 1/8" slices out of the stock, i do this myself just to demonstrate the capabilitys of the mill. you should be able to get onto the UK logosol site at Sawmill, Bandsaw mill, Planer molder, Joinery machine & Kiln - Logosol, you can get the manuals to download there, and if you dont mind the cost of a phone call, the folk there are very helpfull (they operate the kit themselves at there own sawmill). your next steps are only limited by your own imagination, cos as you use the mill youll find more and more things you can do with it !!!! (I might sugest a sub table to fit on the liffting beams, it enables you to cut shorter pieces than would normaly fit)


----------



## climb_on (Mar 7, 2012)

I do like the idea of a 1/4" kerf to simplify things, especially the way the M5 adjustment is. Will the picco sprockets and bars work on a Mcculloch PM1000? 

Saw specs are on acres site...it seems I can't post an external link to it, I'm probably too new.


----------



## Talltom (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't know about compatability of picco sprocket. bar and chain with your saw, but Baileys might. If they don't, check with the UK Logosol folks.

You can adjust cuts in 1/8 inch increments by putting a quarter under each pin. Don't now what currency they use for this in the UK.


----------

